# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Как найти регулировку рабочей даты

## тэсса

Приветствую. ЗУП :8.3.018.53 обыскалась как отключить действующую дату.В  ЗУКе всё  понятно .....:blush::confused: Жду с надеждой.....

----------


## avm3110

> как отключить действующую дату


Боюсь вопрос не верно сформулирован.
Что конкретно хотите?

ПыСы. А ЗУП у вас серверный или локальный файловый?

----------


## тэсса

> Боюсь вопрос не верно сформулирован.
> Что конкретно хотите?
> 
> ПыСы. А ЗУП у вас серверный или локальный файловый?


Файловый.Формирую документы"задним" числом.В ЗУКе: Сервис-параметры-общие-рабочая дата(регулируем) А в 8.3 И?
Как то так...:blush:

----------


## avm3110

> А в 8.3


(задумчиво) в 8.3? Хм-м-м. 8.3 - это платформа. А вот в ЗУП 2.5, который у меня крутится на платформе 8.3, все выглядит так - "Сервис" -> "Параметры"
Параметры.jpg
Снимается галочка "Использовать текущую дату компьютера" и вуаля.

У Вас не так?

----------

тэсса (03.12.2014)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Поскольку ЗУП 3.0 работает в режиме управляемого приложения, то по умолчанию запускается "тонкий клиент", а рабочая дата доступна только "толстому клиенту". Поэтому из интерфейса настройку рабочей даты убрали. В качестве рабочей даты используется текущая дата компьютера. Поэтому для изменения рабочей даты поменяйте дату в часах компьютера.

----------

тэсса (03.12.2014)

----------


## avm3110

> то по умолчанию запускается "тонкий клиент", а рабочая дата доступна только "толстому клиенту"


А кто мешает изменить "умолчание" и работать (ну хотя бы на период заведения доков "задним числом") в толстом клиенте?

----------

тэсса (03.12.2014)

----------


## тэсса

Конкретизируйте по шагам, пжл.:yes:

----------


## alexandr_ll

Даже если запуститься в толстом клиенте, в интерфейсе не появится настройка рабочей даты, нужна доп. обработка для установки ее в программе.
Например В Бухгалтерии 3.0 На Закладке "Главная" - "Настройка персональных данных" есть возможность настройки рабочей даты, но это не всегда правильно работает. См. http://forum.infostart.ru/forum87/topic73426/

----------

тэсса (03.12.2014)

----------


## тэсса

> Даже если запуститься в толстом клиенте, в интерфейсе не появится настройка рабочей даты, нужна доп. обработка для установки ее в программе


 Ну то есть забыть навечно о таком параметре ?:blush:

----------


## alexandr_ll

Все развивается. Может 1С добавит возможность устанавливать рабочую дату и в ЗУП 3.0. Пока, насколько мне известно, такая возможность есть только в БП 3.0. Поэтому пишите запросы в тех поддержку 1С, чтобы шевелились.

----------

тэсса (03.12.2014)

----------


## avm3110

> Даже если запуститься в толстом клиенте, в интерфейсе не появится настройка рабочей даты


Не пугайте человека. Я дал скрин рабочей базы. Никакой доп. обработки не нужно.

----------


## avm3110

> Конкретизируйте по шагам, пжл.


Как менять "умолчание запуска"? Легко.
При запуске лунчара, выбираете свою базу и нажимаете не кнопку "1С Предприятие" или "Конфигуратор", а "Изменить"
Далее нажимаете 3 раза далее и на страничке "Редактировать информационной базы" устанавливаете "Основной режим запуска" в "Толстый клиент".
И всё.
И тогда я вижу следующий вид своего ЗУП
ЗУП1.jpg

----------

тэсса (03.12.2014)

----------


## avm3110

Если же запустить как "тонкий клиент, то вид ЗУП следующий

ПыСы. Пока не гризится, если нужно -выложу позже :-)

----------

тэсса (03.12.2014)

----------


## тэсса

> Как менять "умолчание запуска"? Легко.
> При запуске лунчара, выбираете свою базу и нажимаете не кнопку "1С Предприятие" или "Конфигуратор", а "Изменить"
> Далее нажимаете 3 раза далее и на страничке "Редактировать информационной базы" устанавливаете "Основной режим запуска" в "Толстый клиент".
> И всё.
> И тогда я вижу следующий вид своего ЗУП
> ЗУП1.jpg


ЗУП :8.3.018.53 этоНовый рисунок.jpg

----------


## avm3110

Нет. Такой интерфейс я вижу когда гружусь в тонком клиенте, а нужно загрузиться именно в толстом клиенте.

Дайте ваш скрин "О программе"
Меня интересует что написано в строке "Приложение" ниже "Имя базы"

ПыСы. Попробуйте ещё зайти в конфигуратор базы и там "Сервис" -> "Параметры" -> "Общие" установить "Управляемое приложение и обычное приложение" и так запуститься в толстом клиенте ("Сервис" ->"Параметры" -> "Запуск 1СПредприятия" -> "Толстый клиент(обычное приложение)" -> "применить" и после нажать F5

----------

тэсса (03.12.2014)

----------


## тэсса

> Нет. Такой интерфейс я вижу когда гружусь в тонком клиенте, а нужно загрузиться именно в толстом клиенте.
> 
> Дайте ваш скрин "О программе"
> Меня интересует что написано в строке "Приложение" ниже "Имя базы"
> 
> ПыСы. Попробуйте ещё зайти в конфигуратор базы и там "Сервис" -> "Параметры" -> "Общие" установить "Управляемое приложение и обычное приложение" и так запуститься в толстом клиенте ("Сервис" ->"Параметры" -> "Запуск 1СПредприятия" -> "Толстый клиент(обычное приложение)" -> "применить" и после нажать F5


Что то загрузить не могу. Но работаю в "толстом"...

----------


## avm3110

> Но работаю в "толстом"...


В толстом обычном?
 зайти в конфигуратор базы и там "Сервис" -> "Параметры" -> "Общие" установить "Управляемое приложение и обычное приложение" и так запуститься в толстом клиенте ("Сервис" ->"Параметры" -> "Запуск 1СПредприятия" -> "Толстый клиент(обычное приложение)" -> "применить" и после нажать F5
Делали? Картинка интерфейса такая как я выше давал скрин?

----------

тэсса (03.12.2014)

----------


## тэсса

> В толстом обычном?
>  зайти в конфигуратор базы и там "Сервис" -> "Параметры" -> "Общие" установить "Управляемое приложение и обычное приложение" и так запуститься в толстом клиенте ("Сервис" ->"Параметры" -> "Запуск 1СПредприятия" -> "Толстый клиент(обычное приложение)" -> "применить" и после нажать F5
> Делали? Картинка интерфейса такая как я выше давал скрин?


Всё сделала в конфигураторе-да интерфейс .как у Вас.Но...а когда зашла в обычном режиме...интерфейс остался старым.Что то я не сделала И?

----------


## avm3110

Ничего не понял :blush:
Ещё раз помедленнее.



> Всё сделала в конфигураторе-да интерфейс .как у Вас


Т.е. в этом режиме (вход в конфигуратор, установка параметров, запуск из-под конфигуратора) 
1. Интерфейс как у меня?
2. Тогда дату можно изменить как у меня?
3. Если да, то можно ли считать, что получили что хотели?

>Но...а когда зашла в обычном режиме...интерфейс остался старым
Есть подозрение, что входите под управляемым приложением.
Тогда ещё проверяете следующее
В конфигураторе становитесь на "корень" и нажимаете Альт-Enter - открываете "свойства" конфигурации -> "Основной режим запуска" устанавливаете "Обычное приложение"

И убедившись, что в лунчере "свойства запуска базы" стоит "толстый клиент" запускаете приложение

ПыСы. У меня бух работает в режиме обычного приложения "толстый клиент" и не жалуется

----------

тэсса (03.12.2014)

----------


## тэсса

> "Основной режим запуска" устанавливаете "Обычное приложение"


Всё сделала ,но...выбрать"Обычное приложение" не могу. Выбор не производится :"Управляемое приложение" и всё:confused:

----------


## avm3110

> но...выбрать"Обычное приложение" не могу


Проверьте (см. выше) - перед этим должно быть обязательно -> "Сервис" -> "Параметры" -> "Общие" установить "Управляемое приложение и обычное приложение"

----------

тэсса (03.12.2014)

----------


## тэсса

> Проверьте (см. выше) - перед этим должно быть обязательно -> "Сервис" -> "Параметры" -> "Общие" установить "Управляемое приложение и обычное приложение"


 В тот то и дело , что всё как" обычное приложение" а в свойствах управляемое .....:yes:

----------


## avm3110

ЗУП Корп 2.5?

----------


## тэсса

> ЗУП Корп 2.5?


 Это намёк на что ?:confused:

----------


## avm3110

Намек что не ЗУП проф 3.0 :blush:
3.0 - на управляемых формах, а 2.5 работает и так и сяк

---------- Post added at 15:34 ---------- Previous post was at 15:32 ----------

У меня в "подробная информация" конфигурации стоит - Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП, редакция 2.5

----------

тэсса (03.12.2014)

----------


## тэсса

> Намек что не ЗУП проф 3.0 :blush:
> 3.0 - на управляемых формах, а 2.5 работает и так и сяк
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15:34 ---------- Previous post was at 15:32 ----------
> 
> У меня в "подробная информация" конфигурации стоит - Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП, редакция 2.5


А всё вверху мы о чём беседовали тогда ?:D

----------


## avm3110

> А всё вверху мы о чём беседовали тогда ?


Меня изначально смущало указание *" ЗУП :8.3.018.53"*
Сейчас не знаю на что грешить и вернулся к исходному вопросу :blush:
У вас действительно ли "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП, редакция 2.5"?

----------

тэсса (03.12.2014)

----------


## тэсса

> Меня изначально смущало указание *" ЗУП :8.3.018.53"*
> Сейчас не знаю на что грешить и вернулся к исходному вопросу :blush:
> У вас действительно ли "Зарплата и управление персоналом КОРП, редакция 2.5"?


Заработались.Было весело.Спасибо, т.к кое чему Вы меня научили.А тему предлагаю закрыть.:yes:

---------- Post added at 19:59 ---------- Previous post was at 19:55 ----------

Спасибо

----------

